# Bacolod and Iloilo, some questions



## Denistrip (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I am trying to gather some information on Bacolod and Iloilo and I think that the best way it to ask those who have been living in either of these two cities for a while, since they are really close I think it should be easy to compare them. I hope I am not wrong about this. 

So if you have to choose between these two cities – Bacolod and Iloilo, where would you prefer to live and why? What do you think? And here are some more particular questions:

1.	Where is the bigger expat community in Bacolod or Iloilo?
2. Are there places (bars or restaurants) where expats tend to hangout?
3. In which of these two cities real estate market is bigger? Where is it easier to rent a nice house for a long term? What is the best way to find a house for rent? Any recommendation on trusted real estate agency?
4.	Where are better supermarkets and choice of imported products (I guess that selection of local product is the same since they are really close)?
5.	Which city is cleaner and safer?
6.	Are there any good international pre-schools and schools in any of these two cities?

Thanks everyone in advance, if someone is bored in Bacolod or Iloilo and wants to catch up for a couple of beers – I will be around the area in a week and I am up for everything


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I cannot compare the 2. I live in Iloilo and only visited Bacolod twice. But here is my take on Iloilo:
Here in Iloilo we have fair amount of expats but not a large community (like Cebu or Angeles). 
We have a couple meetups a month but no real hangout places on a regular basis, that I know of.
Everyone and their dog in Iloilo says they are a real estate agent. I asked around family and expats for rental suggestions. Did not deal with any "agents".
Iloilo has most of your foreign food... within reason... I mean basics like dressings, potted meats, canned vegetables (in a separate section away from 'their' canned veggies ha ha).
They both seem clean and safe. (from what little I have seen of Bacalod)
There are good schools here in Iloilo.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey Denistrip,
I have a home just outside Bacolod in Talisay City, while I am currently in the U.S I have lived in Bacolod (had an apartment) and Talisay City. As far as expats go, if you want to meet them in Bacolod, just go to the Robinson mall (quite a few of them own condos just across the street. They go in there when the mall opens, get a coffee and enjoy the free air con and free wifi. Most of them keep to themselves but if you make the effort to introduce yourself, then you good to go. In Talisay we actually have expat group that meets once a month in Bacolod. You can get advice on most anything even legal matters at these meetings.
In my opinion I think Iloilo would be cleaner than Bacolod as far as air quality and general cleanliness.


----------

